# Estimating Window Glazing



## ExcelsiorProPainting

I wanted to get some experience feedback on estimating window glazing jobs. Is there a rough formula that any of you use to start. 

I have an older home that has storm windows of the old wood frame and pane style. Each storm has about 20 or more panes of glass that hinges at the top with double hung window inside. 

These storms and windows have not been care for in a long time so most of the old glazing needs dug out and then re-glazed. 

Is there a per pane figure that I could start with in considering the estimated times for accomplishing this task?



Thanks for the help and feedback.

Larry


----------



## [email protected]

The best way (IMO) to deal with that is T&M.

Otherwise, none of us can account for your wage and how long it would take you to do it. We don't know how well you can glaze... 

It's best to figure for yourself how long and what the extra costs are to get the right figure.

Window glazing is more of a rarity in my parts and can have a nice price on it if you know what your doing. Not many do window glazing any more.... It's not the run of the mill kind of work that can have a rough figure for a base price imo.


----------



## tsunamicontract

how long will it take YOU to do it. How much do you need to charge per hour (wages, taxes, overhead, etc)? How much materials do you need? Add it all up and there ya go.


----------



## daArch

ExcelsiorProPainting,

Obviously we do not know your hourly, your overhead, nor your market and thus it would be impossible to give you a piece price.

That said, now my memory may be a little hazy because as you will learn if you stick around these parts, I stopped painting about 20 years ago and now adhere to wallcovering (pun intended), but on really poorly maintained 12/12 windows, I would estimate about 1.5 - 2 hours per window to dig out, replace the odd pane, repoint, re-glaze, prime, and two coats. 

You may want to suggest to the HO that modern combination storms would be economical in the long run. If it's a matter of aesthetics, I can understand their desire to stay with the wooden storms. 

You will be spending at least 15 minutes per window just taking the storms down, organizing, setting up, and replacing or storing for the summer. 

20 panes per storm ? WOW. That's just nasty. I'm curious, what's the configuration? 4 rows of five? Five rows of four? They must be pretty big. 
I think I would START my estimate at 1.5 hours per storm. Maybe even 3 hours both sides from take down to reinstall, if they are bad as you say. I am sure there are a few broken panes, so make sure you account for trips to the glass store unless you cut your own (always a good skill to know in this trade).


----------



## brushmstr

One thing to consider if you are going to do this the right way and oil prime the bare wood before glazing. If you do, it will obviously take more time but will be well worth it to the customer. Good luck


----------



## [email protected]

And for the heck of it... Found some good glazing tips:

Window Glazing on Contractor Talk


----------



## johnpaint

I have glazed a lot of windows in my time and to do it right it takes a long time, for that mater to do it wrong it takes a long time. If you have not done this kind of work please read up on how to do it, and take your time with it. sometimes the hardest part is just removing the old glazing without damaging the frames, then you have to clean u them up real good and oil prime the bare frame so the glazing will stick the the frame good.After you reglaze you have to let them dry for a few days.


----------



## tsunamicontract

anyone using that new latex glaze that comes in caulk like tubes?


----------



## JNLP

tsunamicontract said:


> anyone using that new latex glaze that comes in caulk like tubes?


Interested in feedback on that one. :yes:



I've done alot of window glazing. Love it. Some I blow through, some I spend many many hours on. Usually don't know until you start digging in. That being the case, it's always T&M.


----------



## tsunamicontract

I have used probably two cases of it last year. Its easy to work with and apply and since its latex it shouldn't become brittle with time and crack. You can also paint it sooner. It is harder to get that last little bit smooth though. Any one used it when it first came out and have a report on how its holding up?


----------



## Tonyg

I just lost a job with 6 over 9's. I think I figured 1-1.5 hrs over my normal rate. You just never know until you get into them.


The glazing in a tube was garbage to me. I can do a lot with a knife and the tube seemed to be thin requiring 2 coats and didn't have the body to shape comfortably. The ones I did with the tube I had to clean up after they were dried.


----------



## Rick the painter

The best place for old windows with putty falling out is behind their storm glass,forever!


----------



## graybear13

Latex glazing cures a lot sooner than glazing compound and goes on quicker . It's tricky to smooth out , though . A wet knife helps .


----------



## ExcelsiorProPainting

Thanks for all the response. I was looking for just a "time" estimate and some of you provided that............thanks. 

I alway recommend replacement windows but this was an older house and I was under the impression that the HO wanted to maintain it's originality.

I finally decided after some research and past experience that the window would cost at least $500 per window to reglaze and restore. I gave this info to the HO and she decide to have newer windows put in. I told her that was wise.

The windows were 5 panes high with 4 each across. 

It would have taken 2 or more days each window unit to re-glaze and restore. I do have lots of glazing experience. I just hadn't bid on a glazing job before. My experience is from the days when I worked for someone else.


----------



## DavidNTexas

$500 per window sounds more like it to me. It would be hard to glaze a 20 pain eindow in an hour and a half even without having to dig out the old glazing. Some of that old glazing is as hard as concrete and takes forever to get out. Chances are there would be a lot of broken glass too. If I had to bid reglazing old windows it would be a high price like that.

New windows is always better. More energy efficient and quiter too.


----------



## Scotiadawg

tsunamicontract said:


> anyone using that new latex glaze that comes in caulk like tubes?


i tried it _ONCE_, found it to be way too soft to work properly. I like the DAP, does a nice job .:thumbsup: We have a lot of Century homes around here so we run into window glazing often. As said above,it's imperative to clean the old loose glaze out, and PRIME the bare putty bed before you even start to glaze. Sounds like areally interesting glazing job you have there, good luck!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

OK, honeymoon between you and I is over


----------



## Scotiadawg

daArch said:


> OK, honeymoon between you and I is over


Bring it grandpa !:thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter

We charge $40 a pane to remove loose glaze and replace with new. Does not include prime or painting.


----------

